# Hop growers in the king valley



## technobabble66 (23/3/13)

Hey,
Random question: 
I'm in the King Valley in Victoria this weekend. Are any of the hops growers here open to the public?
Unfortunately the Rostrevor property of hop products Australia is not, nor (I think) ellerslie. Any others that might be?


----------



## Helles (23/3/13)

Jump the fences with an empty sack h34r:


----------



## Yob (23/3/13)

I think you will find a lot of empty yards, they have been harvesting for a few weeks now mate.


----------



## technobabble66 (24/3/13)

Yeah, I'd heard - that's why I was keen to meet a friendly hop grower! They should be picked bagged & tagged by now...

Speaking of which, shouldn't new season local hops b hitting the retailers about now??


----------

